# Dassen River



## Kzach (Jan 13, 2010)

Is there any part of the adventure that states how navigable it is?

I'm happy to adjudicate the matter myself, but I'm worried that in the future some part of the adventure will rely on it.


----------



## RangerWickett (Jan 13, 2010)

Unless they changed something between 3.5 and 4e, it never comes up after adventure 4. In adventure 4, though, it's stated that the river freezes over and makes for a sort of highway for a hostile army.

I guess, actually, the answer is that no, it's not navigable, because it's frikkin' frozen, thanks to Pilus's secret efforts to help the Ragesians.


----------



## Kzach (Jan 13, 2010)

Ah, I haven't read that far. Thanks.


----------

